# Wood question



## njsmoker83 (Feb 10, 2012)

Now that i have my side firebox i want to try to do a smoke using just wood.  In NJ there are a lot of apple farms around and im sure I can pick up the wood really cheap.  I tried to read as many posts as possible but i cant find out what you do once you chop the wood down.  do you have to cure it (if so how).  Or do you just throw it on the smoker and go from there?

Sorry if this was asked already guys i couldnt find any old posts if there is one can you attach the link?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 10, 2012)

Good post 83, Being new too the whole smokin thing im curious also,,,,,,,


----------



## terry colwell (Feb 10, 2012)

Cut, Split, Stack, and wait till dry. Green wood burns different then dry wood.  But I have seen a show where a "famous" BBQ guy cuts peach wood right before he uses it, and he has won LOTS,, it was Bad Byron


----------



## coacher72 (Feb 10, 2012)

From what I've read I think somewhere around 6 mos  depending on the size of the logs. It seems there was a discussion here on this site about this very thing. Hopefully someone with more knowledge than me will weigh in.

I have read also that some do burn "green" wood and get decent results.


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 10, 2012)

Drying time will vary from species to species and the climate where you live. Apple will take 9-12 months or more to season properly for BBQ.

Myron Mixon uses green(unseasoned) peach wood in his water smoker, but he cooks with charcoal at temps of 350°-375° and uses the wood for flavor, not fuel.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 10, 2012)

Wood does cure at different rates, however, if you cut  , split and stack in the Fall , by Summer it will be dry enough to use ; be sure you have a good small hot fire to add your sticks to:








read this to help yourself in beginning :http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101

good luck and...


----------



## venture (Feb 10, 2012)

Tell us more about your smoker or post up a pic?

Not all SFB smokers are meant to be stick burners?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fielies (Feb 11, 2012)

wood smoking is difficult for me to control the heat, every time i add a new log, it starts burning, smokes, and the heat rises again.


----------

